# The Picture - What do you see?



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I was surfing the web at work looking for some stock images for a brochure I am working on, I came across the following picture:

Thought some of you may find it interesting, discusss










Large version:
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/hostedimages/thepicture.jpg


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

they're all the same person...


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Haha. That's hilarious. I see an animated version of the "Businessman with a Bowler hat" picture.

I love those corporate stock photos. I didn't realize until a few years ago that they're actually actors or models that are posing in them pretending to work. If you think of that while you look at a company's website and see a picture like that, it puts the whole speciousness of the coporate image into blinding focus.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow...identical quadruplets showing immense interest (or incredible boredom...I can't tell which), in a blank whiteboard.

Why would they do this??? Did they think noone would notice?


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh Rev, you've just kick started my long weekend.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

A SQUID in the picture!

The DPSelfHelp mascot. :lol:

And Sebastian's avatar...that's just squidiculously cool!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, I noticed the Squid as well. Can that possibly be another coincidence, what with Sebastians Squid fetish?

When I first looked at it, it just reminded me of the tv program 'The Office', and how I wanted to kill myself from the sheer tedium of office life.

Either way, the bloke on the right is pointing his finger and saying...'What did you say about my mother, you &*$$^%^. Oh, and when will the coffee and biscuits arrive?'


----------



## zhqhqn (Aug 15, 2005)

they're playing pictionary, and the thing being hinted at is "the invisible man".

I ruin every pictionary game saying that.


----------

